# Anotherone from PA



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome! looks like you came to the right place, there are a bunch of MD and VA riders here that hit up 7springs and wisp. and you can never go wrong with a neversummer!


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

> The Never Summer Titan is like a three-way cross between a Lamborghini, a Hummer and a Cadillac


:laugh: I'm not sure what kind of mutt that would be!


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

*Demo*

Is anyone else heading to the Wisp next month for demoes? Anyone know what brands will be there?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

didnt know wisp had demo days. post up if you find out more info!


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

Calendar
Jan.22


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

hey fellow rider .. I ride a cbr600rr .. rode it to liberty last saturday and they thought I was crazy


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

welcome! i'm from northern va, but head to pa to ride. seven springs being my favorie, after snowshoe. wisp is cool, but i've only been a few times & it was always kinda warm & wet, which made things kinda sluggish.

but yeah, like tj said, we've got a growing group of "locals" on this board, so its kinda cool! if we haven't met yet we will soon!


~happy holidays!~


----------

